# Women's Bibshorts



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Pearl Izumi just came out with bibshorts for women. I bought a pair last week . It's been really hard trying to find these things. Turns out my LBS had some. 

They are pretty good. The pad is a little hard but I'm hoping it will break in. A big plus is there is little to no bunching on the sides.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

That's good. When I first joined RBR I was wondering where to go for women's bibs and I think I PMed LFR. Anyway I've been buying mens bibs and making do. Do you really think women's are better for the chicas?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

That's cool. I can't usually find women's bibs (even in team gear), so I just wear men's. I know some women really prefer the women's chamois, but I really don't notice any difference. In fact, I just bought a pair of men's PI bibs from the LBS a few weeks ago.

It's great that they are widening the array of women's cycling clothing available. Now I wish they'd start making stuff with less butterflies/flowers/bubbles and start making things that look hot. We _can_ be fashionable, you know.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

do you really think the bibs are worth it? i've always just worn regular shorts for ease of use when hittin the portajohn trailside. I've never felt the benefits outweighed the price. enlighten me.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

HokieRider said:


> do you really think the bibs are worth it? i've always just worn regular shorts for ease of use when hittin the portajohn trailside. I've never felt the benefits outweighed the price. enlighten me.


The main benefit (and why I will never again wear anything besides bibs) is that your shorts don't cut into your stomach. Soooo more comfortable. I never understood this until I tried them. Women would tell me they were more comfortable and I would think, "But my shorts don't cut into my stomach". Then I tried bibs and realized that the shorts DID cut into my stomach. I'd just never noticed it because I never knew anything different. They also don't ride too high or too low, since the straps keep them put. Yes, it's a hassle for a porta-potty break... but it's worth it.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

i feel like regular shorts ride too high on my stomach, so i always end up pushin down the top to where my jeans ride....is that a problem that would be aleviated with bibs?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

HokieRider said:


> i feel like regular shorts ride too high on my stomach, so i always end up pushin down the top to where my jeans ride....is that a problem that would be aleviated with bibs?


Yep. They ride high, but they aren't tight on your waist, so it doesn't matter. No doubt the reason why you are pushing the shorts band down is because it's cutting into your stomach and is uncomfortable. 

GO BIBS!


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Not sure what you mean. If you prefer a "lowrider" look, you probably wouldn't like bibs. I love 'em, after a bit of practice I've got the porta-potty thing down to a science.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

zeytin said:


> That's good. When I first joined RBR I was wondering where to go for women's bibs and I think I PMed LFR. Anyway I've been buying mens bibs and making do. Do you really think women's are better for the chicas?


The bunching at the sides used to bother me with the men's bibs. These are cut so there's no bunching. And that is nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

its got nothing to do with the look, in fact I hate the way I get the little triangle of exposed skin on my back with the shorts rolled down. basically what von described with the cutting is whats going on. maybe i can weasel my way into some bibs for christmas


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

snapdragen said:


> Not sure what you mean. If you prefer a "lowrider" look, you probably wouldn't like bibs. I love 'em, after a bit of practice I've got the porta-potty thing down to a science.


Well, the "lowrider" look doesn't work with cycling gear. You end up with the dreaded "back gap". Bibs will give the lowrider feel without the look, however.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

oh no, not the dreaded back gap!!! sorry that just sounded really funny.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

vonteity said:


> The main benefit (and why I will never again wear anything besides bibs) is that your shorts don't cut into your stomach. Soooo more comfortable. I never understood this until I tried them. Women would tell me they were more comfortable and I would think, "But my shorts don't cut into my stomach". Then I tried bibs and realized that the shorts DID cut into my stomach. I'd just never noticed it because I never knew anything different. They also don't ride too high or too low, since the straps keep them put. Yes, it's a hassle for a porta-potty break... but it's worth it.


These bibs do kinda grab me at the ribs but over the first ride or two I've gotten used to it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

HokieRider said:


> oh no, not the dreaded back gap!!! sorry that just sounded really funny.


Yeah, then you have every guy in the pack fighting for your wheel.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

HokieRider said:


> oh no, not the dreaded back gap!!! sorry that just sounded really funny.


It's the evil step-sister of the notorious "arm warmer gap". What can I say?


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

those are next on the list. i usually wear an underarmor winter weight mock t once it gets really cold and a lightweight on when its in between, but i definately think the arm warmers would help me get over the bumps on some in between days. the underarmor is nice though.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I try to wear a shirt that is full zip or nearly so when I wear my bibs which makes dropping the straps easier.
As for the comfy factor I agree, it is wonderful not having the waistband.

I love my armwarmers. I actually got caught wearing them off the bike.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

zeytin said:


> I try to wear a shirt that is full zip or nearly so when I wear my bibs which makes dropping the straps easier.
> As for the comfy factor I agree, it is wonderful not having the waistband.
> 
> I love my armwarmers. I actually got caught wearing them off the bike.


At the SD gathering BigBill suggested Defeet armwarmers. He said those won't leave marks on your arms. 

And yeah, he was looking at the armwarmer creases on my arms when he said that. :blush2:


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

*Try Team Estrogen*

Try Team Estrogen at http://www.teamestrogen.com/ 

They specialize in women's cycling apparel.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Some people are soooo picky.

I like Sugoi for arm/leg/knee warmers. They run small, so they actually fit and don't fall down. I'm convinced that the PI ones are made for very large men.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Unfortunately I can't afford some of the women specific stuff so I make do.

Hokie, I have never liked pants riding at my waist (even when I was skinny) and always wear stuff low so I know the don't-like-it-on-my-waist feeling and that is why I like the bibs. They ride so high I feel like I've got nothing on the waist.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

il sogno said:


> At the SD gathering BigBill suggested Defeet armwarmers. He said those won't leave marks on your arms.
> 
> And yeah, he was looking at the armwarmer creases on my arms when he said that. :blush2:


I have a pair of knit Defeet arm warmers and I love them. My defeets are the ones I got caught wearing off the bike.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

zeytin said:


> I have a pair of knit Defeet arm warmers and I love them. My defeets are the ones I got caught wearing off the bike.


That settles it. I gotta go buy a pair.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

So you end up with the lovely 1/2" tan line, between shorts and jersey. Or in my case, sunburn.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes! DeFeet armwarmers - little sweaters, I love mine.


----------



## Spinchick (Aug 6, 2005)

I've always wondered something about bib shorts for women. Never worn them, so I don't know. Don't the "girls" get in the way of bibs? I mean, do you have to move the straps to the inside or outside?


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Alright*



Spinchick said:


> I've always wondered something about bib shorts for women. Never worn them, so I don't know. Don't the "girls" get in the way of bibs? I mean, do you have to move the straps to the inside or outside?




SPIN is BACK....YIPPPPPEEEEEEE. Now all we need is Suon...and then the 3 S's are back........This is cause for celebration.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :idea:


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Spinchick said:


> I've always wondered something about bib shorts for women. Never worn them, so I don't know. Don't the "girls" get in the way of bibs? I mean, do you have to move the straps to the inside or outside?


Women's bibs have the straps placed so the either go around the outside of the girls, like my Voler bibs, or in between, kind of a reverse t-back. I think Assos are like this.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

I wear the men's bibs that aren't designed for the "girls". I don't have any problem. I don't pay attention to where they go (it doesn't seem to matter), but I think they go to the outside. You'll (hopefully) be wearing a sports bra anyway, so it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

zeytin said:


> I have a pair of knit Defeet arm warmers and I love them. My defeets are the ones I got caught wearing off the bike.


When I first starting riding, I tried three different kinds of bike shorts, all of which cut into my stomach. Then I took the plunge into bibshorts. Bibs rock! I gave away my old stuff to some friends who were just starting out, and bought two more pairs of bibs for myself. I have Voler bibs, which work fine for me and they're inexpensive compared to the big brands.

As for arm warmers, I have FIVE pairs of DeFeet arm warmers, and, yes, I have worn them off the bike. Pay no attention to the fact that I have more pairs of arm warmers than bibs! 

Hey, I get cold OK? Now I'm waiting for Voler to offer women's bibknickers...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I make sure I get the bib shorts with the straps that diverge farther up the back. Hmm kinda hard to 'splain it. For me the ones where the straps diverge farther down your back, the straps sometimes fall off your shoulders.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I make sure I get the bib shorts with the straps that diverge farther up the back. Hmm kinda hard to 'splain it. For me the ones where the straps diverge farther down your back, the straps sometimes fall off your shoulders.


Like a T-back, rather than a Y-back, or a U-back...

I like the T-back, too!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

eddy said:


> Like a T-back, rather than a Y-back, or a U-back...
> 
> I like the T-back, too!


Yes the T-backs. They're so much better! Y backs are good too, I think.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Voler's are t-back too. They're on sale (well, $10 off) right now if anyone is interested.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

snapdragen said:


> Voler's are t-back too. They're on sale (well, $10 off) right now if anyone is interested.


Are these women's bibs?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Are these women's bibs?


Yup! Voler


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

snapdragen said:


> Yup! Voler


Yeah, these bibs are great! I posted the same linky above. I have three pairs of Voler bibs. One pair is the older model when the chamois was just a flat piece of beige felt. These new Avanti bibshorts with the molded blue pad are fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

eddy said:


> Yeah, these bibs are great! I posted the same linky above. I have three pairs of Voler bibs. One pair is the older model when the chamois was just a flat piece of beige felt. These new Avanti bibshorts with the molded blue pad are fantastic. :thumbsup:


Okaayyy...Voler bibs and Defeet arm warmers. Looks like I have some shopping to do.


----------



## psycle killer (Nov 13, 2006)

snapdragen said:


> Women's bibs have the straps placed so the either go around the outside of the girls, like my Voler bibs, or in between, kind of a reverse t-back. I think Assos are like this.



Assos bibs do go in between the girls. I love bibs and recommend them to many women. Ever try their shorts? OMG, they are nice! The Assos shorts are amazing--no waist pinching!!--and feel so much like bibs that I invested in two pairs. They're super pricey, but so awesome. They give me the option to buy jerseys that aren't full zip. On that note, I hate most women's jerseys, as they are extremely lame. Hullo??? Are they making them for my grandma or for me? I love butterflies and flowers, just not on my freakin' jersey! Back to the Assos shorts...the only thing that I'd say is a negative is that the chamois is a bit thick, but you get used to it. Assos shorts or some decent bibs are all I wear anymore. Hate the waist pinching! Now I need to look for some DeFeet arm warmers--I'm also guilty of wearing my arm warmers off the bike--and Voler bibs. Thanks, ladies!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

psycle killer said:


> On that note, I hate most women's jerseys, as they are extremely lame. Hullo??? Are they making them for my grandma or for me? I love butterflies and flowers, just not on my freakin' jersey!


I don't like women's jerseys myself but for a different reason. Not enough storage space in the pockets.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't like how short-waisted many of them (women's jerseys) are. And plus before my breast reduction, most of them, ironically, were too tight in the chest. I got better room from men's jerseys.


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

*Other women's bibs*

Castelli, Adidas and Descente also make womens bibs. The adidas have the added feature of being able to unclip the straps making calls of nature easier. Haven't tried them myself but they look nice. 

The best armwarmers I've ever used are from Sheila Moon, they don't have gripper on the upper arm so they don't leave marks but they also don't fall down and are available in xs for little people and a rainbow of colors. Also, it's cool to support small manufacturers, Sheila is a one woman show with all of her clothing sewn in San Francisco. 

Now I'm reallly going to sound like an an for Sheila, but she has great shorts that have a yoga v style waist that are super comfy. They come up a bit above your natural waist, but don't have an elastic band so they don't dig in. 

Check it out http://sheilamoon.com/


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Barbarella said:


> Castelli, Adidas and Descente also make womens bibs. The adidas have the added feature of being able to unclip the straps making calls of nature easier. Haven't tried them myself but they look nice.


I saw the Adidas on at one of my LBS's. Do you have any links to sites that carry the Castellis, and Descentes?


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

As a buyer for a LBS I don't spend much time checking out internet sites, I can barely keep up with my own work!!


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Work for men, too!*

Castelli La Donna on the 70% off rack so I tried 'em. Chamois feels better than many of the men's bibs, and the wide spaced straps aren't a problem. Luckily the La Donna logo will be under my shirts.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I was saddle shopping a few years ago and wound up trying out a Fizik Vitesse. It was uncomfortable as heck. My husband tried it and LOVED it. Instead of us returning it, he took it and put it on his bike. 

Now he has one on each of his bikes and a couple of new ones still in the box stockpiled in the garage just in case Fizik goes out of business someday. 

/Yikes! Thoughts of Seinfeld. Elaine and the sponges.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

same thing happened in our house except we both hated the Vitesse.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I like that saddle too. They are on sale locally for $50. I am going to pick up several more myself.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

I got into bibs after a regular shorts cut into a scar from a surgery. The bathroom thing is a hassle but it's worth it. I have to have a long zip as I tend to drop the jersey around my waist. Another woman I know pulled the bib straps out from her sleeves. I tried that and got tied in a knot in the bathroom with things falling out of my jersey pockets as I stood dumbly trying to figure out how to get them off let alone thread the bibs back through the sleeves. It boggles my one step mind.  
Voler jerseys rock The front doesnt ride high on the stomache area. I bought some Giordana on sale that are awesome but the tummy area rides to just below my sport bra area and in hot weather, it really is a drag! I never notice the straps across my breasts. (There! I said it! The "B"word.)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Is the Giordana a women's specific bib short?


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Is the Giordana a women's specific bib short?


No they arent. Can you define women specific for me? Isnt it just a short leg cuff?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

cheddarlove said:


> No they arent. Can you define women specific for me? Isnt it just a short leg cuff?


Usually shorter shorts. And the pad would be designed specifically for a woman's sitbones.


----------



## nelgwoltrap (Sep 14, 2005)

*Women's bib shorts*

How's the over all fit of Pearl Izumi's bib shorts? Do they run big/small or long? I'm only 5'- 4"and have a short torso. Will the straps be long?


----------



## psycle killer (Nov 13, 2006)

You may want to consider a small then. Some of my PI stuff runs a little large (Tokyo Tights and bibs). They just came out with a new bib that boasts a new stretch pad. Don't know what it's like, but the old 3D Pro pad is decent.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

nelgwoltrap said:


> How's the over all fit of Pearl Izumi's bib shorts? Do they run big/small or long? I'm only 5'- 4"and have a short torso. Will the straps be long?


They fit kinda snug. I'm 5'4" and I have a pair of Med.


----------



## psycle killer (Nov 13, 2006)

If it helps, I'm 5' 5", medium build and mine aren't that snug. I was a little surprised, but they still fit me well enough. You'd probably be fine with the mediums and I doubt that the small would be a problem for you if you're on the slim side.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm 5'9, I have the Med PI bibs and they are a little shorter inseam than what I typically wear (by maybe a cm or 2cm). The straps are also maybe a tad shorter than I'd like, since I have a fairly long torso. But otherwise they're great. Comfy. 

I have mens baggies for mountain biking, but would be hesitant to get mens lycra shorts or bibs just due to anatomical differences.

Actually I think my fave shorts are my Nike lycra. They were on sale for like $60 last year (normally $100 or something) and I got two pair.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

psycle killer said:


> but the old 3D Pro pad is decent.


I hated that sucker. I'd rather ride a leather chamois from the olden days.

Yes, the new one is supposed to stretch but I, for one, am not spending any bucks to find out. I'm waiting for the women's Giordana Tenax with the new chamois.


----------

